
Continuum, Android-Style – The Galaxy S8 and Next Mobile Workspace? - richardboegli
http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/flow/item/21930_Continuum_Android-style-the_Ga.php
======
roryisok
Desktop size android apps don't sound very appealing to me

